# Can’t figure these Barred Rocks out!?!?



## SummitCnty (Feb 9, 2016)

Hoping I could get some input on the sex of these chicks. I have had RIR in the past and could pick a male from a female fairly easily and accurately. Not so with these BR.

I got them on the roost so I'm just trying to understand if I have all hens or a handful of roosters. Know way I'll be able to match them up against the pictures but looking for a round about idea. I know in time I'll be able to figure it out.
























Thanks in advance.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

How old are they? Better pics would help when they are standing. 
Sitting on a roost doesnt show feathers


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Pullets.....................


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Male Barred Rocks are usually lighter(more white) than the pullets.Especially the closer you get to SOP Barred Rocks.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

Nm156 said:


> Male Barred Rocks are usually lighter(more white) than the pullets.Especially the closer you get to SOP Barred Rocks.


I was going to say that too lol
That one, second from the left in the last picture, is that just lighting in the picture or is it lighter than the others?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

NM, you amaze me!


----------



## SummitCnty (Feb 9, 2016)

The one that is second from left is lighter than the other.


----------



## SummitCnty (Feb 9, 2016)

I’ve tried to figure it out by their feet also but I think I’m going to have to wait till they get some age on them.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Sometimes it's a matter of seeing who's combs red up first. It's not 100% but close.


----------



## SummitCnty (Feb 9, 2016)

That’s what I’ve been keeping an eye on. Got a couple that are a little redder than the others. 

Only reason I’m worried about it is I have a coup made for 6 with 10 of them in there now. They still all fit comfortably but wanted to re-home any roosters or extra hens. 

On a side note I picked up four speckled Sussex’s this morning to go with the Americanas I hatched last week . Never had those either so I’m pretty excited to watch them grow.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

SummitCnty said:


> The one that is second from left is lighter than the other.


I'm sorry, I didn't get notice from this thread, weird (yes I double checked to make sure I'm "watching" it.) The lighter one would be a rooster most likely. Chickens can surprise you so I never guarantee anything but yeah, BR roosters are lighter than hens.


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

All look like pullets to me!


----------



## Jetblack2004 (Apr 18, 2018)

All pullets for certain!


----------

